# Need one for this wednesday



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

I booked a bay trip with Captain Marty ( Louisiana Limits) to fish the flounder run this Wednesday (10/29) for 6 hours. Weâ€™ll be fishing Sabin Pass from 6 AM to 2 PM. We are 2 and we need 1 more to reduce cost to $170/person including 1 day fishing license and gas if you ride with us from Houston. Weâ€™ll be living 4 AM. I live in Sugar Land but we can meet in other area or if you like to drive alone to Ports Arthur that will be fine too. The trip is $ 400 for 3 people.

Please email me: [email protected] OR call me 832-818-2150. Thanks.


----------

